# Peeler, Buford, Jabari = Gone



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Rodney Buford close to being gone*



> The Nets expect to sign free-agent guard Rodney Buford within the next few days. A 6-5, 195-pound guard/forward, Buford has been in and out of the league since 1999. The Nets will be his fifth team in five NBA seasons. Last year, Buford saw limited action in Sacramento. ...


http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1091005124292450.xml


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wizards sign Peeler 

Buford signs with Nets


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

All well, neither of them were playoff contributors...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:no: , Buford is the man.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

im definetly gonna miss rodney


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, Buford is cool, just like Jabari Smith is cool, but I wouldn't think the team would go down the drains if we lost Jabari...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No real damage done with Buford and Anthony Peeler out of Sacramento 



> Peeler, now with the Washington Wizards, led the NBA in three-point shooting last season, and the Kings could sorely use some perimeter help. But he threw the most ill-advised sucker punch in franchise history, and that resonated right on through the last minutes of the season.
> 
> His retaliation shot on Kevin Garnett in Game 6 of the Western Conference semifinals against the Minnesota Timberwolves cost him the rest of that game and all of Game 7, which the T-wolves won by three points at Target Center. Peeler cost his team valuable depth as Bobby Jackson was already out with a stomach injury, forcing Kings coach Rick Adelman to play Buford more than he ever expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I wish the writer of that article would have said how in the world we're supposed to afford Darius Miles...


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

You lost your heart, your soul, your powerhouse, to the future Eastern Conference Champions: The Washington Wizards.

How do you feel?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shonin</b>!
> You lost your heart, your soul, your powerhouse, to the future Eastern Conference Champions: The Washington Wizards.
> 
> How do you feel?


:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jabari is going to sign with the Nets:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112610&forumid=36

I didn't think this was groundbreaking news so I didn't make a new thread for it


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

JABBBBAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIII


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Like I said before, the only meaningful shot Anthony Peeler hit in the playoffs was to KG's mug. 

I take Kevin Martin/Ricky Minard/David Bluethenthal over Rodney Buford/Anthony Peeler/Jabari Smith

You have 3 young guys who will become staples of the Kings for the next decade most likely all in one off-season.

Now as long as they bring back Tony Massenburg, I think everything is all good.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Like I said before, the only meaningful shot Anthony Peeler hit in the playoffs was to KG's mug.
> 
> I take Kevin Martin/Ricky Minard/David Bluethenthal over Rodney Buford/Anthony Peeler/Jabari Smith
> ...


Your Spurs signed Tony Mass...


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Bluthental schooled Buford in a game between Maccabi and Buford's greek team Phanatinaikos...


----------

